# Should I dump this?



## abefroman (Jan 13, 2011)

Should I dump this?

I've only went from 1.059 to 1.058 in the last 12 hours. (starting SG was 1.070 at 70deg, 7 days ago)

At this rate it will take me over 30 days to finish my primary fermentation.

Temp has been around 80 for the last 36 hours.

I added a yeast starter a few days ago.

I've been stirring in O2 a lot.

I've added more nutrient and energizer.


----------



## gird123 (Jan 13, 2011)

What is your recipe?


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jan 13, 2011)

Start a new yeast starter and get it going good.add some yeast nuits to must. When starter is going good repitch yeast


----------



## abefroman (Jan 14, 2011)

gird123 said:


> What is your recipe?




Lon's official one.


----------



## Brian (Jan 14, 2011)

Abe I don't know but I have done a couple of these now and had no problem??? I use Cotes de blancs yeast and I have even added extra lemon juice. What kind of lemon juice did you use? This is really strange. At this point as long as it was fermenting and not spoiling I would not throw it out. I would just let it ride.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 14, 2011)

Brian said:


> Abe I don't know but I have done a couple of these now and had no problem??? I use Cotes de blancs yeast and I have even added extra lemon juice. What kind of lemon juice did you use? This is really strange. At this point as long as it was fermenting and not spoiling I would not throw it out. I would just let it ride.




I used generic lemon juice.


----------



## Brian (Jan 14, 2011)

abefroman said:


> I used generic lemon juice.



I am sure you have checked to see if it had peservatives in it so I guess that is out. I use the Giant brand and have had no issues.. This really has me stumped and I guess others since no one is chiming in with any other thoughts.. Generally this is pretty easy stuff to make.. sorry I can't help but I will keep thinking on it..


----------



## abefroman (Jan 14, 2011)

Brian said:


> I am sure you have checked to see if it had peservatives in it so I guess that is out. I use the Giant brand and have had no issues.. This really has me stumped and I guess others since no one is chiming in with any other thoughts.. Generally this is pretty easy stuff to make.. sorry I can't help but I will keep thinking on it..




It has the following:
1/40th of 1% Sodium Benzoate
1/40th of 1% Sodium Bisulfite as Preservative

It looks like Real Lemon contains something similar:
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/468991/100_lemon_juice_by_realemon_review.html?cat=22


----------



## Brian (Jan 14, 2011)

I think that is fine.. I believe any of these jucies have some perservatives in them. Like I said I am sure you checked that. So I am still stumped... haha


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jan 14, 2011)

It sounds like you have all the elements for success. It's hard to say without doing a lot of analysis on your batch. It could be a fault of the juice, yeast, temperature, procedure, etc. The nice thing about lemon juice is that it seems pretty stable as musts go. It'll tolerate a longer start-up time than some other juices that will spoil or oxidize sooner.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 14, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> It sounds like you have all the elements for success. It's hard to say without doing a lot of analysis on your batch. It could be a fault of the juice, yeast, temperature, procedure, etc. The nice thing about lemon juice is that it seems pretty stable as musts go. It'll tolerate a longer start-up time than some other juices that will spoil or oxidize sooner.



Cool!

I'm going to try one more yeast starter.

I was by an outer wall that was cold earlier, so I think that might have been it.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 15, 2011)

2 gal of yeast starter added, lets see if this works.....


----------

